# Will I bring on premature labour?



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I am 34+4 and I have noticed for the last couple of weeks that if I walk too fast I get a tight feeling across the bottom of my abdomen. It makes me walk slower and slower. If I rush if gets bad. I can't work out whether it is my bladder or the uterus or what.

It is getting worse - I am walking like a snail now and the bump seems to be very tight in various places, but often around my belly button. My MW says my bump measures spot on for dates and she says my abdominal muscles are very strong and tight (bit of a surprise as I am not a sit up queen, although I do walk a lot, ride and do aerobics normally , although not lately), I do not have excess fluid - deepest pool on Wednesday's growth scan was 5.3cm.
I have only put on 13lbs since booking and baby on the scan on Wednesday was already just over 6lbs estimated weight - 95th percentile.

I had to go to a funeral over the other side of London today and then to see a friend and then to dinner at MIL's. On the walk back from MIL my bump felt fit to burst and I am scared that I am going to bring on labour. It felt rock hard, but has gone off a bit now I am sitting here typing. One of the girls at work was complaining of similar things recently at about the same stage I am at now and she had her baby 2 days later.

I have 2 more days at work. Should I just resign myself to sitting still for the rest of the pregnancy, or is it ok to do some light work in the garden, cleaning the house and slow walking the dog in my last 4-5 weeks if I feel up to it?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 

This all sounds normal for this stage of pregnancy. You don't need to specifically rest, just listen to your body, and sit down when you get tired, it won't bring on labour,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

